# The perfect girl/guy (Physically)



## metalheadFA (Nov 23, 2006)

Out of curiosity how would your perfect girl/guy be physically. I know this is quite shallow but I was wondering what everybodys preferences were? treat it like this would be the centre character in your own fantasy story

Me personally Ive always had a thing for gals who are real bottom heavy super sized booty, hips, thighs and calfs (cellulite is so sexy), a soft just hanging belly with a deep well defined belly button that shows through t shirts (Or Chicklets tummy  ) , big wobbly arms that hang just at the elbows, big boobs, short (because im only 5"6) long red hair, capturing eyes blue or green, into body modding and drummers :wubu: 

I know that reality is very different and that is not a bad thing im just putting these disclaimers because this is on the physical side of things which doesnt dictate the perfect partner So more peeps (SS)BBW's BHM's all welcome.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## elle camino (Nov 23, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> big boobs, short (because im only 5"6) long red hair, capturing eyes blue or green,


sup.



anyways for me, i dunno. really depends on the person and how they work it. 
i know that's a lame answer, but meh. 
i guess i tend to gravitate towards guys who are thicker, but not really that fat. 
has to dress well (not 'prettyboy button down shirts and dockers' well. that's not really 'well', in my book. i just want to see some personal style and not like, just the same shit i see on every guy walking down the street), and listen to decent music. 

i know the music thing isn't physical, but it _is_ kinda shallow so i threw it on there.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 23, 2006)

Being a mental whore--which is to say "open to just about any visual appearance if I like the person"--it's hard to narrow down just one type, because then I'll think of someone I've cared about and one of their qualities will pop out and I'll want to add it and soon the person will have three heads and 4 butts. BUT (  ), there do tend to be a couple of 'types' that turn my head. 

in a guy:

Skinny, dark hair (or any various shade, if he does something creative with it), light eyes (bonus if they're grey, I'll essentially do anything for someone with grey eyes), body mods, not tan (so either pale white, or non-white in color), a unique sense of style, bonus for glasses and nerdy-boy look.

in a girl:

BBW/SSBBW--bonus for nice round hips and/or butt, red hair (or any various shade, if she does something creative with it), body mods, not tan (so either pale white, or non-white in color), looks like she could and might beat me up, a unique sense of style, bonus for glasses and smart-girl look.


----------



## ciaobella (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok I'll bite  

On men: Dark hair, preferably long and curly; light colored eyes (green, blue, grey, whatever!); not necessarily a muscular build but a husky build and tall. Oddly enough I find really thin guys attractive too, well as long as they let me squish them anyways  

On women: FAT! It seems the only thing that really gets me about a thin body is the contrast between mine and theirs. Double hanging bellies are awesome, as are dark hair and eyes.

Yup, characters in my stories would definitely be a mix of the above!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 23, 2006)

Physically ideal guy: tall, thin, with long dark hair, eye color less important, although light eyes with dark skin gets me. No tats, minimal piercings, a fashion sense, preferably goth- or rock-ish, no facial hair.

I feel so superficial now. Somebody punish me.


----------



## xeeb (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not really one for going on appearance, I find most people attractive regardless of physical appearance. It doesn't make life as easy as people would think XD

Anyway, i'll attempt to narrow my 'type' down.
Men: I like men with meat on their bones, sure skinny men can be attractive but I like at least a little chunk to hold onto. Plus i'm not really into the whole contrast thing, i'm a big girl, not the biggest around but still one of the biggest out of all the people I know, and I like a big man to keep up with me, or down as the case may be XD Someone who will verbally rise to a challenge and actually engage in silly, mindless debates and who wont take offence if my tongue gets slightly sharp, ideally they'd be just as sharp back.

Women: Again I quite like big women, with the same ability to give as good as they get verbally. This is really shallow, and not even part of the person, but someone who can put make-up on well, so well it's like art. I love it when someone puts on the sort of make-up you expect from drag queens and can carry it off. 

I'm not really good at the physical side of things, like I said I usually find something about everyone that's sexually attractive, sometimes it's the oddest things. Like eyebrows, or when someone almost has a double chin, or their ears, nose, collar bones, back, shoulders, i'll find something I find attractive >_< 

Both cases I prefer people taller and larger than me, whilst the taller bit isn't hard around here the larger bit seems to be. I don't regard myself as a 'good size' yet (5'6 and 80kg xD) but it's big for the majority of people around here. Unfortunately.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2006)

I dont mind them a little thicker/heavier than this either.....

Moonvine's guy pic rocked my world too.....


----------



## dac01 (Nov 23, 2006)

im looking for a few things myslef 1 an aussie like myself 
some one who is smart and strong for herself i do like blue eyes and black hair but that dos not really matter and i do like a girl who can eat her own weight in food .
i do love the bigger girls you know big belly ass breast just fat all over now i fell like such a shallow prick :doh: but oh well thats just me


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 23, 2006)

Ear-length hair, expressive eyes, white skin, nice smile, glasses

Around 300 lbs, Squishy belly, big beefy arms, large hands, taller than me

:kiss2:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, this is something I've come around to in the wisdom of age and too many good relationships that ended badly. True beauty is in the eye of the beheld! A woman who appreciates her attractiveness intrinsically and comprehensively is sexy as hell. It's much better to affirm beauty to someone who is already wearing it unabashedly than to always be needed for assurance or, worse yet, argument. Size and pretty much everything else (except intelligence?) is irrelevant in the context of self-confidence and personal contentment. When you're hot, you know it first, last and always!


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i guess i tend to gravitate towards guys who are thicker, but not really that fat.



Too bad you feel that way, you're fine by me...


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 23, 2006)

*In Guys - i like them usually skinny, with a small waist. it just feels so dominating!  but i don't discriminate ha. um, i love blue eyes and brown hair, and a nice smile.

In Girls - i like them around 270-330ishh... i usually like bottom heavy girls, thick legs and big butt, thick arms, tan, long hair - most important thing is the face though.. if they don't have a cute face it doesn't work for me lol...*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Too bad you feel that way, you're fine by me...


well keep in mind, i've never met an actual FA in the flesh. all of the boys i've dated/messed around with/had crushes on have been, i guess you'd call them normal dudes, with no pronounced preference for fat girls. so the closer we are in size, the more comfy i've been being naked around them. 
i think if i ever were to randomly meet an FA in actual life, i probably wouldn't even consider the size difference, because i'd already know he'd like my body the way it was, not just cause it was in some ways similar to his. 
did that make any sense?
if not, i am blaming my current food coma.


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 23, 2006)

moonvine said:


>




Okay Moon, I guess I am an idiot cause I don't know who that is?


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> well keep in mind, i've never met an actual FA in the flesh. all of the boys i've dated/messed around with/had crushes on have been, i guess you'd call them normal dudes, with no pronounced preference for fat girls. so the closer we are in size, the more comfy i've been being naked around them.
> i think if i ever were to randomly meet an FA in actual life, i probably wouldn't even consider the size difference, because i'd already know he'd like my body the way it was, not just cause it was in some ways similar to his.
> did that make any sense?
> if not, i am blaming my current food coma.



Yes, it made sense, so your coma is just fine. 
I like being thin & the opposite is often attractive to me, but given that the desirability knows no size to me be it 100lbs or 500, its just not that simple.
I'm sure its hard not being comfy naked around you though to tell the truth


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmm ... The perfect girl :

Short hair ( any exotic dyed color is awesome ) framing the face perfectly, pronounced hour-glass shape, under 5'5", graceful movements and intelligence ... soft body, shoulders not any wider than the hips. As far as actual weight preference, I don't know ... I really have'nt been with a larger woman before.


----------



## GunnerFA (Nov 24, 2006)

My perfect girl...

Height: 5'2" - 5'9"
Hair: Brown or blonde, not too fussed about length
Eyes: Doesn't matter about colour
Weight and Figure: 300lb - 700lb, Like women with weight evenly distributed. Big hanging bellies, nice wide hips, big thighs, arms, butt and boobs. Someone who would be really nice to hug.

Mind you, i'd like my girl to have a good personality as well as looks.

On a side note, there is this slim girl i know (she'd be pushing 110lb) who i find really attractive and is probably the only slim girl i'd date instead of a BBW or SSBBW.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 24, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Okay Moon, I guess I am an idiot cause I don't know who that is?


Queer As Folk.. one of the lead actors..


----------



## Laina (Nov 24, 2006)

Any man is instantly three hundred times more attractive if he's carrying hot coffee. (Six hundred times more attractive if he plans on giving it to me.  )

That aside, I'm a big fan of the dark hair/light eyes combination. He has to be taller than me, but dude. I'm 5'3. It's not tough. And, um, if he could top 250, that'd be awesome.

And coffee. Did I mention he has to make good coffee? (Gimme a break, man. It's twenty of nine and I'm getting ready to go play relief shift at a retail store. And I'm sick. *pout*)


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 24, 2006)

Laina said:


> Any man is instantly three hundred times more attractive if he's carrying hot coffee. (Six hundred times more attractive if he plans on giving it to me.  )
> 
> That aside, I'm a big fan of the dark hair/light eyes combination. He has to be taller than me, but dude. I'm 5'3. It's not tough. And, um, if he could top 250, that'd be awesome.
> 
> And coffee. Did I mention he has to make good coffee? (Gimme a break, man. It's twenty of nine and I'm getting ready to go play relief shift at a retail store. And I'm sick. *pout*)



I very good caps if I do say so myself but hey aren't you in a relationship


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 24, 2006)

5"8-5"10

Stocky build. B-R-O-A-D shoulders, thick midsection [the kind that would look thick at any weight] short legs. Cute smile. chubby little hands and plump cheeks. I like guys that dress preppy too. If there happened to be a little belly in there peeking over a pair of jeans of pressed khakis I wouldn't mind so much.

I have no real weight requirements, it depends on the guy. The build I like makes a guy look sexy [to me] at almost any size.

The dark hair/light eye combination is gorgeous but not essential.


----------



## Laina (Nov 24, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> I very good caps if I do say so myself but hey aren't you in a relationship



Being taken doesn't mean boys (and the occasional girl) aren't pretty. Just that I'm not allowed to bring them home to play anymore.


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 24, 2006)

Laina said:


> Being taken doesn't mean boys (and the occasional girl) aren't pretty. Just that I'm not allowed to bring them home to play anymore.


All work & less play, ah well...


----------



## moonvine (Nov 24, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Okay Moon, I guess I am an idiot cause I don't know who that is?



Not at all, it is Brian on Queer As Folk (Showtime) played by Gale Harold. He hasn't acted in many mainstream things so I wouldn't expect you to know who he is.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 24, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Not at all, it is Brian on Queer As Folk (Showtime) played by Gale Harold. He hasn't acted in many mainstream things so I wouldn't expect you to know who he is.


I <3 Brian.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 24, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I dont mind them a little thicker/heavier than this either.....
> 
> Moonvine's guy pic rocked my world too.....




OKAY, I fully second this picture...so long as the head on this guy is completely unfortunate looking (or 5'3")...and even then, I am sure that I can find an attractive paper bag to do the trick!


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 24, 2006)

View attachment movie_reviews-1.jpg



Hoo-ah, Sargn't. *shiver*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 24, 2006)

Height- Any height near me or under is fine. That ranges from 6'1" (I'm 5'11") and below. For some reason I get turned on by girls that are just at my height (like 5'9" or 5'10")... I don't know why... 

Weight- My preference here ranges from 100 lbs- Immobility (Which is subjective). Large women are more sought. That is not a requirement though.

Shape- Pretty much any. Curvy, Large, Pear-shaped, apple, top-heavy, a lack of curves  , et cetera. Curvier girls and above are obviously more sought, but once again, it is not a requirement.

I have body parts that I like (Much like most men), but if I really think I like someone, I could care less if they have a nice (Insert body part here). Not that I would look down on those parts anyway. I make it habit to either admire someone's physical attributes, or to be neutral about them.

Other features- A pretty face, I prefer semi-long hair (I don't like girls that have a cut like me... No offense.. It's just not my thing), and beauty is nothing without an at least barable personality to me.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 24, 2006)

In a girl, hair and eye color really don't matter. I like the hair to be longer than mine. Ideal shape is fat with a big, round, circular belly. Butt, thigh, and chest proportions I really don't care much about other than indicators of overall fatness. Peircings and jewelry are turnoffs, tatooes I'm sort of indifferent about.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2006)

Jon Blaze- you remind me of my ex-husband- he dated all ranges


----------



## rachel (Nov 24, 2006)

I am a devout size-ist. I like my men in size "big". I have never dated a man shorter than 6 foot, and I doubt I ever will. I prefer them in the 6'3"-6'7" range though - really freaky tall.

Of course, "tall" isn't enough. I need "big". Shoe size 12+, hands as big as my head. I like them heavily muscled, broad shouldered and with a good belly. I absolutely melt for a man who can eat, eat, eat. But I also like a guy who can pick me up with one hand, throw me over his shoulder and take me home for dinner. I don't know what this means in terms of weight - one of my exes was 6'3" and 300 lbs and his belly was to die for, but he wasn't as strong and muscley as I like. So maybe I like men who weight more than 300 lbs???

Aside from size: I like guys who are hairy.  I also am a sucker for brown eyes and dark skin.

But I'll be honest with you... if I met a guy who had the panache and the gorging capabilities I wanted, I would be flexible on all other points. >.<

rachel


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

Its kinda intresting that quite a few BBW's go for guys smaller than them! Whats with that? I ask that question bearing in mind im a skinny FA who has only ever dated much larger girls than myslef (In weight not height!)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 24, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Its kinda intresting that quite a few BBW's go for guys smaller than them! Whats with that? I ask that question bearing in mind im a skinny FA who has only ever dated much larger girls than myslef (In weight not height!)


In my case, I think I like tall & thin 'cause my first boyfriend was, you guessed it, tall & thin. Can't speak for others.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

im short and thin


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 24, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> im short and thin


I never said tall was an absolute requirement, m'dear. I thought this thread was about the physical ideal. Honestly, intelligence wins out over any other physical quality a guy might have. Even if he's physical perfection, if he's stupid, I lose all interest. 

I'm 5'6"; a guy doesn't have to be very tall to be taller than me.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I never said tall was an absolute requirement, m'dear. I thought this thread was about the physical ideal. Honestly, intelligence wins out over any other physical quality a guy might have. Even if he's physical perfection, if he's stupid, I lose all interest.
> 
> I'm 5'6"; a guy doesn't have to be very tall to be taller than me.




THAT'S IT!!! I'm making another thread!!!


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 25, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Its kinda intresting that quite a few BBW's go for guys smaller than them! Whats with that? I ask that question bearing in mind im a skinny FA who has only ever dated much larger girls than myslef (In weight not height!)


Maybe it's because at my size, so most men *are* smaller than me! 


Renaissance Woman said:


> Honestly, intelligence wins out over any other physical quality a guy might have. Even if he's physical perfection, if he's stupid, I lose all interest


Yep, intelligence and personality trump just about every physical attibute. However if attraction were solely physical:

Men: Thin, average height, well-groomed, clean, glasses and kinda nerdy.

Women: Fat, very fat. No doubt I'm biased, but SSBBW are very attactive, and I love to see how their weight is distributed, how they carry themselves etc.


----------



## treesntrees (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey all! Just joined the board. Alright so since we are now divided between physical and mental (but what of physical intelligence?) I have to say that all the men folk I've dated have been on the slight side. They've all been skinny or at least smaller than me at least in girth. I'm short but thick. In terms of ladies I love all sorts of women but I do tend to prefer them larger than me and to get even more specific pear shapes are definitely a turn on but I'm easily swayed by a nice apple shape or a good sense of humor :smitten:


----------



## Tooz (Nov 25, 2006)

Danny Briere. :smitten: 
If I can't have him, I generally prefer dark eyes and hair and maybe olive skin (I like me some Italian mens >_>), preferably taller than me. I do, however, deviate from this. I take men on a case by case basis.


----------



## TKEStix (Nov 26, 2006)

I like girls shorter with a belly and more and more a girl with some junk in the trunk
But eyes are my biggest turn on.

I'm just having trouble finding a girl at college with a decent self image


----------



## traveldude1961 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm lucky, I have found exactly what I like.

I like extreme Hour glass, huge boobs, narrow waist, shelf like hips, round butt
, thinner legs .
The key is enjoying all she has


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 26, 2006)

I really have no particular preference. I know what I like when I see it.


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess I'll answer if we're being really superficial and particular...

She would be somewhere between 5'2'' and 5'7'' (I'm 5'10'' or so and I love to be able to lean down and put my chin on a girl's head when I'm giving her a hug) and an SSBBW... whatever that means. I'm a bigger guy (around 250 lbs.) so definitely bigger than me, and she has to look good in a pair of jeans. I love big, thick arms and wide hips. Big breasts are a preference but not a requirement at all, I'm more into the belly and booty.

Whew... done being superficial.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 27, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> im short and thin


Damn, that sounds sexy. And I love body modding. I blame my college roomate for that. But to answer the question, in my head, I tell myself I would like someone my height (5'10) or taller, but I find myself drawn to shorter men in reality. Either way, I love long hair, dark eyes and an average sized frame. Nerd-chic is a definite plus. Tattoos and piercings also a plus. Accents drive me nuts. And a strong handshake. Don't ask me why, it just makes me think a man is worth his salt.

And of course, there are the kind, caring and intellligent things, but since this is physical wish fulfilment, I'll skip those


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 27, 2006)

its tough to say because while i find larger women more physically attractive im more concered about personality so umm jeeze i dunno XD


----------



## supersoup (Nov 27, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Out of curiosity how would your perfect girl/guy be physically. I know this is quite shallow but I was wondering what everybodys preferences were? treat it like this would be the centre character in your own fantasy story
> 
> Me personally Ive always had a thing for gals who are real bottom heavy super sized booty, hips, thighs and calfs (cellulite is so sexy), a soft just hanging belly with a deep well defined belly button that shows through t shirts (Or Chicklets tummy  ) , big wobbly arms that hang just at the elbows, big boobs, short (because im only 5"6) long red hair, capturing eyes blue or green, into body modding and drummers :wubu:
> 
> I know that reality is very different and that is not a bad thing im just putting these disclaimers because this is on the physical side of things which doesnt dictate the perfect partner So more peeps (SS)BBW's BHM's all welcome.


so ummmmmm...if you have any relatives on this side of the world that are as cute as you and into what you are into, lemme know...you can give them my number.


as for me, i don't have a particular taste or anything like that. i've dated different types and am more concerned with your personality. i am an equal opportunity boy lover.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 28, 2006)

My Perfect Man

- He would be 24 - 28
- He would be exactly 5'11" (I have a very practical purpose for this)
- He would have dark hair 
- Curly hair is a plus
- He would have very honest, intense, sincere, expressive black, brown, or green eyes
- White or Latino but I love darker or olive skin
- He would have a nice jawline
- He would be from 180 - 220 pounds
- He would have a nice arms, shoulders 
- Nice round butt
- I dont mind a hairy chest, I like a man, baby!
- We would make baby all day every day like whaaaat!! 

*All preferences are subject to change without notification or warning. Except for the baby making. Keep that in there.


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 28, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> My Perfect Man
> - He would be exactly 5'11" (I have a very practical purpose for this)



Which would be?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 28, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Which would be?


 Sexually, our bodies would align very well. Besides, too tall is hard to kiss. I like them average height. Wrestling is more fun.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

> so ummmmmm...if you have any relatives on this side of the world that are as cute as you and into what you are into, lemme know...you can give them my number.



Im moving to Canada hopefully within the next couple of years  other than that all my relatives in North America are women or ten


----------



## vermillion (Nov 28, 2006)

6'2 or taller
nice and meaty....220...maybe
hair color doesnt really matter....
eyes colors doesn't really matter...
big arms
big shoulders
plump lips
wears tool shirts ~mmmmmmmmmmmmmm~
long eye lashes


I haev this fantasy of the perfect looking man in my head being this big tall boy with boots and big shoulders....but I always end up with short lil guys who love South Park and video games....
I don't mind...I have no prefrence...
I know it when I see them.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2006)

Let's see, 5'5 or shorter, I'm short so yea... I really don't dig taller. Dark Brown or Black hair with either blonde or purple highlights, can't be all natural ^_^. Tasteful piercings, ya know, a few in the ears, lip, tounge for well other reasons. Tattoos galore, I'm a sucker for half sleeves and one that peak up from the waistline. That's about it, everything else is all cool. Those are just my personal preferences.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

> I'm a sucker for half sleeves



Snap. Tho I dont think I have ever seen a BBW with a half sleeve tatt...


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Snap. Tho I dont think I have ever seen a BBW with a half sleeve tatt...



Dude, girl with a half sleeve, doesn't matter if she is a SSBBW or a Twig, she is the hottest girl in the room to me at that moment.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

> Dude, girl with a half sleeve, doesn't matter if she is a SSBBW or a Twig, she is the hottest girl in the room to me at that moment.



Although SSBBW prefered?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Im moving to Canada hopefully within the next couple of years  other than that all my relatives in North America are women or ten


mental note to self...


and as far as tattoos i love them, i think they are gorgeous, though totally not necessary. me personally, i love that they tell your life story. i'm going in january to this fabulous tattoo artist and seeing what we can come up with to finish my arms. i'm only going up to the elbows, as i have farrrr too many freckles above my elbows for a tattoo to look right!!


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

mmm i love men.

If hes gonna be perfect then he has to be...

-tall and slim
-looonnnggg hair (curly is a wicked plus)
-cute grab-able butt
-must own a black leather jacket
-TATTOOS!!!
-must own (and wear) a KILT
-Scottish, Irish or Austrailian accent
-must play an instrument (preferably guitar or bagpipes)


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

> and as far as tattoos i love them, i think they are gorgeous, though totally not necessary. me personally, i love that they tell your life story. i'm going in january to this fabulous tattoo artist and seeing what we can come up with to finish my arms. i'm only going up to the elbows, as i have farrrr too many freckles above my elbows for a tattoo to look right!!



Tattoos and freckles... oh yeah and freckles :smitten: 

Anybody ever see a movie called the illustrated man... kinda interesting tattoo related movie where his tattoos came too life and told stories... im sleepy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> mmm i love men.
> 
> If hes gonna be perfect then he has to be...
> 
> ...



aside from the accent, didnt you almost describe axl rose?


----------



## lemmink (Nov 28, 2006)

Fat belly, dark hair (dreds & afros get bonus points), dark skinned with nice teeth. No face hair! Well dressed blokes with tattoos and piercings are always welcome. And yes, freckles are soooo cute.

My boyfriend, for reference, is thin, blond, pale and the closest he's ever gotten to a tattoo is doodling on his hands with magic marker in primary school. For some reason I find him the sexiest thing alive, which just doesn't seem to compute...


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by GWARrior
> mmm i love men.
> 
> If hes gonna be perfect then he has to be...
> ...



Isnt it that dude from Korn?


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 29, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Isnt it that dude from Korn?



Did you just ask if Axl Rose was a member of KORN????? *prays that the answer is 'no'*


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 29, 2006)

No I was asking if the description was of the guy from Korn!

Its all good


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 29, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> No I was asking if the description was of the guy from Korn!
> 
> Its all good




*whew* Cool.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually it was more of a description of a guy from Albannach as I sorta had him in mind when I typed it. mmmm Jamesie. Although, I have yet to see him in a leather jacket. and he doesnt play bagpipes or guitar (that I know of). but drummers are just as good!














and i LOVE Axl Rose. :smitten:


----------



## olly5764 (Nov 29, 2006)

Let me see, I assume we are not going for the deep meaningfull, nice personality, good sence of humour, ect, and are purely talking fantasy, so here goes,
Height, not important,
hair - shoulder length and dark
eyes - brown or green
weight - starting at 600, but getting bigger,
other - wants to gain to immobility, massive appetite, loves fat fucking, wants to be fattest person on earth.
Any takers?


----------



## toni (Nov 29, 2006)

My ideal man is tall (6 ft and taller), strong (has to be able to pick me up) and tan. He should be cute but not so cute that he is annoying about it.  Hair is unimportant to me, it just needs to look neat. Weight doesn't matter either, I like all sizes but he has to keep up with me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> and i LOVE Axl Rose. :smitten:



That made me remember the late 1980s when GnR first came out on Mtv's Headbangers Ball. Usually wasn't my forte but something about Axl Rose was gripping.....and I won't ever forget it.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2006)

male.

that is all.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 29, 2006)

> drummers are just as good



Damn straight!


----------



## Shala (Nov 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> male.
> 
> that is all.


Too funny supersoup. 

I would only add breathing to your list...lol.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> My Perfect Man
> 
> (see below)
> 
> *All preferences are subject to change without notification or warning. Except for the baby making. Keep that in there.



Had to comment, its too damn close. [yeah, right.]

- He would be 24 - 28 [in 1994!]
- He would be exactly 5'11" (I have a very practical purpose for this) [YUP]
- He would have dark hair [chestnut brown]
- Curly hair is a plus [below the neck]
- He would have very honest, intense, sincere, expressive black, brown, or green eyes [damn, they're blue]
- White or Latino but I love darker or olive skin [half Italian]
- He would have a nice jawline [YUP]
- He would be from 180 - 220 pounds [200]
- He would have a nice arms, shoulders [as described by others]
- Nice round butt [built strong from waist down]
- I dont mind a hairy chest, I like a man, baby! [yes, and none on back!]
- We would make baby all day every day like whaaaat!! [any guy is up for that]

If you can get back to 1994, I'll be waiting! :wubu: 

I love your avatar. YOU will make some guy's dream come true, Strawberry!


----------



## vermillion (Nov 30, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Snap. Tho I dont think I have ever seen a BBW with a half sleeve tatt...




Welp....It's not a half sleeve but I am working on an entire leg peice...I want to cover my left leg from hip to ankle.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2006)

vermillion said:


> Welp....It's not a half sleeve but I am working on an entire leg peice...I want to cover my left leg from hip to ankle.



Same concept, and they be just as hot


----------



## Shala (Dec 1, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Let's see, 5'5 or shorter, I'm short so yea... I really don't dig taller. Dark Brown or Black hair with either blonde or purple highlights, can't be all natural ^_^. Tasteful piercings, ya know, a few in the ears, lip, tounge for well other reasons. Tattoos galore, I'm a sucker for half sleeves and one that peak up from the waistline. That's about it, everything else is all cool. Those are just my personal preferences.


Damn...I've got piercings(love my new nipple ones) and I'm working on the tats(I've got three so far). But I'm a tall redhead......shucks.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 1, 2006)

I really like average to tall bbws. Big breasts and big hips turn me on a lot also. I'm a sucker for women with long brown or red hair.

What I like most in a woman is her brain. Can she keep up with me intellectually? Can she think for herself? Does she have goals? I also look at whether the lady has a good sense of humor, whether she has a good attitude, and whether she is open-minded.


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Dec 1, 2006)

My type of ideal female body...as of typing this.

5'5 -5'7
Darker Hair...Darker complexion
Plump...somewhere between 150-170 

A round jiggly pot belly and two luscious lovehandles that lead down to some thick hips that spread out slightly as she sits down. So her panties dig in a bit to her lusciousness.

A normal size but rounded butt

Probably C cup Breasts that rest slightly on her luscious pot belly.

DISCLAIMER: Opinion is subject to change by the Minute.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think i can narrow it down to just one type of girl. somedays im really into a chubby girl, maybe around 200 lbs, and around 5'8". 

other days, i think about bigger girls, say around 300 lbs or bigger. 

i guess its good to have a wide variety to look for.


----------



## bluetech (Dec 3, 2006)

The perfect girl - 
Chubby all over, in an hourglass figure. Wide curving hips and ass. Round belly that sticks out but doesn't hang down, curving down from generous love handles. Love handles not wider than hips (muffin tops just look weird to me), with a well defined waist. Good sized breasts. I also kind of like chubby upper arms, and a little double chin is always cute. Basically, the figure idealized by the pin up artwork done by Les Toil. 

Also, my scandinavian heritage makes blonde hair and blue eyes irresistible to me.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 3, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> My Perfect Man
> 
> - He would be 24 - 28
> - He would be exactly 5'11" (I have a very practical purpose for this)
> ...



I can suit your needs.. except I am 19


----------



## butterflyblob (Dec 5, 2006)

Ideal guy:
-- About my age--maybe in the 21-26 range
-- Dark brown or red hair
-- Pale
-- A little nerdy--I like glasses
-- At least a few inches taller than me: 5"10+
-- Chubby and barrel-shaped--nice round belly and chest, solid all over, maybe about 250ish depending on height
-- Nice round ass


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2006)

Fat. 

Tho I am kinda partial to redheads...


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Warm blood
2. Pulse


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 5, 2006)

Definitely she must be more discerning than that - I mean look at her.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> 1. Warm blood
> 2. Pulse


i think i shall add yours to mine.

male
warm blood
pulse.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i think i shall add yours to mine.
> 
> male
> warm blood
> pulse.



Oh now you're just getting all picky and stuff.


----------



## Lear (Dec 5, 2006)

that's pretty close to the ideal for me


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 5, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> Ok I'll bite
> 
> On men: Dark hair, preferably long and curly; light colored eyes (green, blue, grey, whatever!); not necessarily a muscular build but a husky build and tall. Oddly enough I find really thin guys attractive too, well as long as they let me squish them anyways.
> 
> Hey thats MY fantasy man if you find him can we clone him? LOL


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i think i shall add yours to mine.
> 
> male
> warm blood
> pulse.


Dudette, if you do that you're missing out on all the wonderful lizard-people out there, like Zalbar of the swamp, and Allan Gwangi, and Rex Reed.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 5, 2006)

let me imagine my perfect partner~

guess i will start by where i typically look first: :smitten: 

eyes - shiney, sort of indicating a smile - not really necessarily any particular color

face - smiling, warm, friendly, inviting, appealing (whatever that is, it really varies) 

hair - i tend to prefer long hair, but it's more about how it looks than length or color - healthy hair, clean, not straw-like

hips - i like wide soft round full hips some bulging or muffin top action is always a plus too (did i say some? i mean i like a lot really) :blush: 

tummy - i like a soft round wide tummy that sticks out (is a lower tummy the belly or the upper part of a tummy the belly? in either case i prefer it to be soft and full and to stick out quite a bit) a sexy big tummy really gets to me. :wubu: 

foodie attitude - must love good food and not be afraid to enjoy it! :eat1: 

flirtatious - confidence and a sense of humor are essential.  

sexiness - another essential element! must feel she can wear a bikini no matter what size she is, because she knows it will drive me crazy to see her in it and to be with her.  

mind - ok, ok, physical being aside, the perfect partner has to be able to think and interact with me. I would hope to share her interests and mine with her. :doh: 

voice - soft smooth and silky but also expressive and interesting 

butt - definitely wide, round and prominant is preferred 

bossom - i suppose i could the bigger the better, but remember it's not the first place i look 

height - i would suppose over 5-5 since, say up to 6-1, since i am tall too 

weight - an artist said that 200 lb women are attractive, 300 lb more, and 400 lb even more so. i agree. but, i also think life is a journey and enjoying changes over time in each other is just as important as where you begin - so enjoying or feeling relaxed about gaining would be perfect. :wubu: 

thighs - full soft thick thighs are sexy 

calves - kind of prefer them to be smaller and not so fleshy

no inflatable air tube... i want a real person...


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Dudette, if you do that you're missing out on all the wonderful lizard-people out there, like Zalbar of the swamp, and Allan Gwangi, and Rex Reed.


i freeze all the time though, hence the preference for warm blooded.


----------



## RedHotAva (Dec 6, 2006)

VERY tall. Hopefully 6'3-6'6, and in some way resembling a lumberjack. I have a big crush on the brawny man! Love that big beefy muscle-y look, but there has to be a nice layer of softness over it so he doesn't look like a bodybulider (ick!)


----------



## Shala (Dec 7, 2006)

You know I've always had a thing for a man's hands. I notice them immediately. There is just something so sexy about a man's hands. Am I weird?

Other than that, I love men with dark hair(or red-damn that's hot), strong jawlines, nice smiles. Wait a minute.....who am I kidding? I love 'em all. Tall, short, fat, skinny, short hair, long hair...I could go on and on. I never met a man I didn't like...lol.

And there are a few guys on this board that are super sexy! Ya'll make me melt.:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone else ever felt magnetized by the way a man smells? (I mean his natural GOOD scent)


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 7, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Has anyone else ever felt magnetized by the way a man smells? (I mean his natural GOOD scent)



I went to see my boyfriend (we live 4 hours apart) on Monday. He was all clean and smelly good in a soapy kind of way, but by Tuesday morning all that was left was his own natural smell. He gave me a little tour of his town and by the end of the car ride--after having been in a relatively small space with his natural, yummy scent--I just about jumped him when we walked in the door.

Nothing on earth like it. Nothing at all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

A man with a natural good scent can keep me on the hook... for soooo long... and use me..... and abuse me...and I LIKE IT ! 

J/K (no Im not) 

as long as he gets close enough to me with nice arm muscles .... and that masculine smell......... 

*stops and contains herself now*


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Dec 7, 2006)

*I like...
Men - 5'6" and taller over six feet is WOW...
race and complexion doesn't matter...
average to BHM...it's all in the build...
TEDDY BEARS are WOW, protective and affectionate (not psycho and clingy)
gentlemanlike... Older men are WOW in this area... Professional...(something about that mid day quickie in his office or his company thing)...plus I am very spoiled...MUST BE A VERY clean and smelly good man....never know when I might drop to my knees..., which shows I will spoil him...able to handle an assertive woman with a competitive spirit, I like well-spoken men, accents are a HUGE turn on...so are tats and drummers...IMMA STOP NOW, BECUZ MY TOYS HAVE ARRIVED... *cracks whip* Oh yeah must like trying new things and tho I will *play* with subs...MY man must be masculine and able to be dominant most of the time....

Women....hmmm, I like what I like...u never know....*


----------



## Aireman (Dec 9, 2006)

Ummm.... Lets see.

Under 5' 10" I'm 6" so as long as she's shorter I guess.
Any color hair but, prefer long.
Any eye color.
Any skin color.
Bigger boobs.
200 to 300 as mentioned above a little room to grow if it's cool with her.
For some reason I seem to like it better if they have a thinner face and arms.
Soft is nice!
Bubbly personality.


----------

